
Redesk Beta - jlnnclt
https://redesk.co/
======
jlnnclt
Redesk is the async messaging app for teams with built-in goals, deadlines and
upvotes. It offers a different way to communicate using asynchronous
messaging, thoughtful and long-form messages to reduce noise and interruptions
at work and promote remote work.

~~~
jlnnclt
Hi HN community,

My co-founder Raphaël and I are thrilled to introduce you our first app:
Redesk. The product is still in beta right now but we are iterating rapidly.

Redesk is the async-first messaging app for teams with built-in goals,
deadlines and upvotes.

Redesk offers modern teams a different way to communicate by leveraging
asynchronous messaging with thoughtful and long-form messages instead of one
liner chats and reactions.

The main problems we are trying to solve are:

\- Information losses \- Too many meetings \- Noise and interruptions \- Time
zone desync within remote teams \- Bad communication and poor decision making

Our ultimate goal is to create an healthy and thoughtful culture of written
communication in modern enterprises while accelerating remote work adoption.

Why it matters ?

Team communication is the beating heart of every company.

But we strongly believe that modern apps like real-time group chats in always
open channels are destroying your productivity, your focus and your overall
efficiency at work. People get mad, stressed-out or worse just because of all
the noise that pollutes their mind during the day.

In just a few months, it creates a very toxic 'fear of missing out' and ASAP
culture.

It's time to reduce all that noise and bring back the signal.

There is a way to do this. It's called "asynchronous communication" and it is
something many successful tech companies have in common. Just ask Loom,
Gumroad, Buffer, Zapier, Doist, Gitlab and many more...

We all used to communicate more asynchronously when we were writing emails.
Emails are async by design. You don't expect the recipient to respond
instantly, you draft your messages, you write long-form texts... but emails
was not built for work. They are unorganized, noisy, mixed with personal
stuff, not collaborative, not project-driven and just old-fashion.

We want our project to be at the crossroad of emails and group chats and take
the best of both worlds.

Because we all love to be connected together and the playfulness of emojis
reactions and gifs inside conversations, we build the best of both worlds with
an Inbox and an integrated 1 to 1 live chats as well.

Modern teams need thoughtful conversations to make great decisions, generate
innovative ideas and solve problems. They don't need meetings. This is why we
are building Redesk.

It's still an early version and we need your feedback on this vision and
product. Raphaël and I really hope you will give it a try.

If you want to stay in touch, feel free to follow us on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/redesknow](https://twitter.com/redesknow) or drop us a
line at hello@redesk.co

We love you all. Many thanks,

Julien

------
jojo2000
Congrats guys :) Your product will get the traction it deserves !

